# .22 new way of shooting



## wild2007 (Apr 29, 2009)

if you have ever had a cap gun, use the little caps you buy for it and scrape all the gun powder out of the caps, then put that gun powder (either drill little holes in the pellets or you might be able to put it straight in the .22 pellet like mine they have a hollow bit inside) when it comes to shooting, it is an explosive round, i hit a rabbit about 50yard with webley xceot .22 and shot a rabbit in the head, i went up to it, and it was missing the front of its face :sniper: thought i would share a new way of killing


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

i uhhhh idk. i dont really like the sound of that.....i think im good.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

It's not gunpowder, it's a pressure-reactive compound. I wouldn't do that, but that's just me.


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

wat if it backfires then u might be missing the front of your face, lol not a good Idea...... think about wat ur doing k. :withstupid:


----------

